# Home made rod storage



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Just finished another project for the boat. These are my rod storage just have to wait on the rain to stop so I can mount them.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did something very similar. Free stock from work. Works great! 


Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------

